# Normalisierung - Allgemeine Frage zur 3. Normalform (Eventuelle Abhängigkeit)



## Jack159 (4. Jan 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Normalisierung von Tabellen in der 3. Normalform.

Beispiel:

Gegeben sei folgende Tabelle, welche sich bereits in der 2. Normalform befindet (Alle Attribute sind atomar und alle Nicht-Schlüsselattribute sind voll vom Schlüssel abhängig):

Projekt(ProjektID, ProjektName, Projektdauer)

(Der Primärschlüssel ist hier ProjektID)

Jetzt soll geprüft werden, ob sich die die Tabelle Projekt(...) in der 3. Normalform befindet.

Regel:
Eine Tabelle befindet sich in der 3. Normalform, wenn sie in der 2. Normalform ist und wenn man ein Nichtschlüssel-Attribut ändert, dann ändert sich kein anderes Nichtschlüssel-Attribut.

Wenn ich jetzt z.B. in einer Zeile den Projektnamen ändere, dann ändert sich eventuell auch die Projektdauer, jedoch kann sie auch gleich bleiben. Befindet sich die Tabelle nun in der 3. Normalform oder nicht? Die o.g. Regel könnte erfüllt sein, könnte aber auch nicht erfüllt sein, hängt eben Einträgen ab.


----------



## Timothy Truckle (4. Jan 2013)

In der Wikipedia steht:





			
				Wikipedia; hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Transitive Abhängigkeiten sind sofort ersichtlich, ohne dass man die Zusammenhänge der Daten kennen muss. Sie sind durch die Struktur der Relationen wiedergegeben.


Also Ich würde sagen die 3.NF ist erreicht.

bye
TT


----------



## Camill (5. Jan 2013)

Kommt imho drauf an wie man das ganze dreht:

1. Projekte mit gleichem Namen haben immer die gleiche Projektdauer
-> Projektdauer hängt vom Projekt und somit transitiv von der ProjektID ab (3. NF nicht erfüllt)

2. Projekte mit gleichem Namen können eine unterschiedliche Projektdauer besitzen
-> Projektdauer hängt nur von der ProjektID ab (3. NF erfüllt)


----------



## Timothy Truckle (5. Jan 2013)

Camill hat gesagt.:


> Kommt imho drauf an wie man das ganze dreht:
> 
> 1. Projekte mit gleichem Namen haben immer die gleiche Projektdauer
> -> Projektdauer hängt vom Projekt und somit transitiv von der ProjektID ab (3. NF nicht erfüllt)
> ...


Ich hätte gesagt, Projekte mit unterschiedlicher ID dürfen nicht den gleichen Namen haben -> 3.NF erfüllt.

bye
TT


----------



## Camill (5. Jan 2013)

Wenn dies gewährleistet ist stimmt das natürlich.


----------

